# So how did we all do?



## Jayman_PE (Apr 17, 2012)

Anyone want to share how they perceive their exam from last Friday? Remember we can't talk about specific problems.

I took Construction and walked away feeling good about it. I thought the AM was straightforward. And PM was a lot easier than predicted.

Now just the long wait...... tick tick tick..... tick..... tick......

thanks,

Jason


----------



## bennyG19 (Apr 18, 2012)

I really felt like I aced the AM portion of the exam. I took the PM Transpo and thought there were 4 or 5 I was unsure of. I might have missed almost all of the problems but made a common mistake that gave me one of the answer choices but I sure hope not.

Hopefully I'm a "1 and done".


----------



## Dano_PE (Apr 18, 2012)

I did great on the AM (finished an hour early). I thought the PM was a little tough but it was fair enough.

I just didn't have the time to check a lot of my answers in the PM.

All in all, I thought the exam was fair and not unreasonable.

I am trying to keep my mind off of it as much as possible.


----------



## Dano_PE (Apr 19, 2012)

Construction PM**


----------



## terzaghi83 (Apr 19, 2012)

I feel like I was over prepared for the morning and adqueately prepared for the afternoon.

I am confindent I ace'd the morning. I walked out 30 minutes early, and I basically worked every problem twice- double checking calcs, answers, decisions, thought process, answer sheet bubbles, etc. I think I may have missed 2-3 problems at most.

Took afternoon geotech, felt like it was quite a bit tougher, but still think I did really well. I didn't leave early but still had time to double check my calcs, units, etc, on 37 of the 40 problems. May have Ace'd the afternoon as well (depnends on my 50/50 chance on some of the problems I narrowed down to 2 choices), but pretty confindent I didn't make below a B.

I'd bet money that I passed. I studied A LOT. Who the hell knows until I get final confirmation though... I could be completely out of my mind and arrived at many distractor answers...


----------



## Jayman_PE (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm with you Terz. Pretty much same story here. Morning was a breeze. Almost too easy. The afternoon was a bit more involved (Construction) but by joining this site and reading from past experiences I knew that, and fully expected it. So I wasn't surprised. The first few questions took very long, and finally around an hour into it I got into a deep zone, and just started knocking them down one by one.... still had about 1/2 hr to check answers. I'm thinking 100% on AM and _maybe_ 100% on PM, but not worse than 90%. But, we'll see in.... what 6 weeks?

Jason


----------



## Illini86 (Apr 22, 2012)

The morning wasn't that bad, I felt pretty good except for a couple of them but atleast what I calculated was one of the options so that's promising....structural afternoon was harder then I expected after what I studied and there were more questions I had a bit of trouble on but again what I was coming up with was one of the answer choices so that is promising I think....

Praying I don't have to take this dumb thing another time and can be one and done! This 6-8 weeks thoiugh is a complete JOKE when it's a scantron and should be no more than 2 weeks MAX.

what happens if you have to retake it, when is the deadline for signing up for the October 2012 test? I'm guessing it has to be after the dates when we find out if we pass, but given this is a government run thing, that would make too much sense.....


----------



## jharris (Apr 27, 2012)

Overall, I left the exam feeling good. I outright guessed on two questions in the morning and four questions in the afternoon (transportation). However, not long after the exam, I was mulling over some of the questions I could recall and I know I got two morning questions wrong (not including the ones I guessed). Best bet for morning is 28-30 correct. I'm confident I got at least 26 in the afternoon so I'm still convincing myself that I'm in passing range. I feel bad about those questions I thought I had correct but was wrong on, but if everything else goes as I predict then I should be on my way to PE glory!


----------

